# Keyed



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Why the fuck do something like key a car? Why damage something just because it looks nice? Are people so fucking retarded and jealous of anyone who has anything nice, that they think it's appropriate to cause damage to anything that doesn't belong to them?

Seriously, go out, get a fucking education, get off your arse and get a job. Find some fucking self-worth in working hard to buy something you're proud of. AND DON'T FUCKING DAMAGE STUFF THAT BELONGS TO OTHER PEOPLE.

Fucking pondlife. I hope the perpetrator is run over by a juggernaut. And then reversed over. Repeatedly. For an hour or so.


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

Aye boils my piss when 'tards do that sort of shit, if I caught someone keying my car I think I'd make them eat their keys...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gutted for you i have had cars keyed in the past so i know how you feel


----------



## CRM (Dec 4, 2012)

feel sorry for you and feel your pain.
had a similar issue a couple of years ago with a neighbour who was renting the house.
he had no idea i had CCTV (quality IP cctv and very discrete) and after coming out to a keyed side of my Astra twintop and kicked off mirror, i viewed the footage to spot said pond life doing the deed in the middle of the night.
I viewed him come out of his house, walk down the road, come back into shot, do my car, neighbours car, one over the road before walking back into his house.

So after an early morning knock on his door he denied it all, called me a few names and got all cocky - so i said he has until 5pm to write a letter of apology and detail how he is going to fund my repair over the coming days, and do the same to everyone else's car he damaged
at that point he was stunned and looked blank - and asked what made me think he had done other damage.

I never did tell him, but i said if we had not all been satisfied by 5pm i would take my evidence to the police once.

Needless to say he came around once i got home all apologetic and offering to cover all costs so long as i never told the police - wait for it, because he was a fireman and with this on his record it would damage his career.
He did the same for 5 others he had damaged on the same road (another evening rampage i never knew anything about previously)
It also appears he had been forced to move for doing the same - twice before so clearly has some issues and history with damaging cars.

Anyway 2 years on i am pleased to report no more damage - sadly oddly enough his car caught fire one evening while parked outside his house due to an electrical fault which is ironic.
he did ask if i had any footage at the time which was a shame because the DVR had gone on the blink that week.

I also heard he has been forced to change his role inside the fire service for other issues and had gotten himself a bit of a hiding when out in town over a few weekends.

So to the OP - while i am sorry to hear of your plight, very often karma has a way of getting even with this twunts even if your not directly aware of it.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Sara, hope it can be sorted without paint?

Just makes me not even want a nice car anymore.

It was only a month or so back i went out to my car to find a huge dent in the door, not an accidental ding! :evil:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh my god!!!!! This really really infuriates me 

had it done to my polo, by a friends gf as she was just an insecure freak!! and she drew circles on my rear quarter panel, and I think she knows if she would have done it to the TT I would actually torture her!!!! She still hasn't admitted it tho  but I know its her, finding out were I live and pestering my neighbours about me and then next thing my car is keyed


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gutted for you, pondlife


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just seen your post Sara, that's terrible news. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Really gutted for you Sara [smiley=bigcry.gif] . That is so annoying :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Commiserations  I hope you get it sorted soon!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, guys. The only consolation is that it isn't as bad as it could have been; it sounds as though I got off lightly compared to CRM and Shell. Some of it I will be able to polish out, but the worst part will need to be disguised for the time being. Luckily it's the Shinearama open day on Sunday so I'll ask for their advice then.

But why can't these bottom feeders get a job, earn some self-respect and buy themselves nice things they can take pride in? If they did, they'd think twice about causing damage to other people's property. I treat people how I'd like to be treated in return; it's a shame I'm in a minority in that respect.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

You have my sympathies Sara.

Some asshole broke the aerial off my Roadster. He/she could've just unscrewed it but being a thick, malicious twat to boot he/she decided to snap it off right down to the base rendering it useless and a PITA to replace. :twisted:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gutted for you, it's happened to me twice, always on nice looking cars, never on my run around, jealous useless lowlife bastards. Hope they get what's coming to them. What goes around comes around.

Take some minor consolance in the thought that the reason they did it was because you have done better in the game of life than them and the only way they can pathetically attempt to feel better about their useless pointless lives is to try to hurt the people infinitely better then them. Scum!

I worry about it every time I leave my TT anywhere but my drive.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Isn't this the second time in a couple of years or was it someone else who had a hole punched through their boot lid a while back?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Quite a few years back my bike got covered in graffiti. I was pretty bloody annoyed but eventually the black marker pen cleaned off. It was covered in offensive words on my ride to work the first morning which wasn't great. I hated leaving it parked in front of the house. I'm really glad that with this house we have room in the garden for everything.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> Isn't this the second time in a couple of years or was it someone else who had a hole punched through their boot lid a while back?


Yup, that was my mk1. Don't know exactly where that happened, but I know this damage happened at home. I'm lucky this time, I suppose, as red is a more forgiving colour than black, so the damage (until I'm able to sort it) may not be so noticeable.

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Idiots are drawn to my TT  (and I'm trying to be polite there).


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I reck shineramma will work there magic on your pride and joy


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your car, hope it can be sorted quickly.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

burns said:


> Yup, that was my mk1. Don't know exactly where that happened, but I know this damage happened at home. I'm lucky this time, I suppose, as red is a more forgiving colour than black, so the damage (until I'm able to sort it) may not be so noticeable.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: Idiots are drawn to my TT  (and I'm trying to be polite there).


Would never have thought it looking at the boot lid, nice repair


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Glad you approve  I was worried that it wouldn't be easy to repair at the time, but it turned out I was worrying unnecessarily on that score. Hope you guys are still enjoying her


----------

